# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > سوال: قیمت نرم افزار حل معادلات درجه 3

## Salar Ashgi

سلام ، نرم افزاری که در زیر نوشته ام قادره تمام معادلات درجه 3 رو حل کنه و حتی ریشه

مختلط آنها را تا 8 - 9 رقم اعشار پیدا کنه (بصورت خیلی دقیق) ، معادلات درجه 3 نقش

بسزایی رو در ریاضی و علوم پایه دیگر دارا هستند !!!

*) به نظرتان قیمت این نرم افزار چقدر میتونه باشه ؟؟؟

توضیح اینکه نرم افزار زیر رو در وی بی 6 نوشته ام ، ولی میتونم به زبان سی پلاس پلاس 

یا سی شارپ نیز بنویسم !!!



ممنون از حسن نیت شما !!!

----------


## aminkk

فکر کنم تا چند وقت دیگه این تالار تعطیل بشه چون ممکنه تا مدت کوتاهی بورس قیمت نرم افزار های آشپزی و ساخت گل چینی به پا بیوفته

----------


## joker

> فکر کنم تا چند وقت دیگه این تالار تعطیل بشه چون ممکنه تا مدت کوتاهی بورس قیمت نرم افزار های آشپزی و ساخت گل چینی به پا بیوفته


شما نرم افزار ساخت گل چینی را بنویس ، من میخرم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> فکر کنم تا چند وقت دیگه این تالار تعطیل بشه چون ممکنه تا مدت کوتاهی بورس قیمت نرم افزار های آشپزی و ساخت گل چینی به پا بیوفته


نه دوست عزیز ، اینجا سایت برنامه نویسیه ، سایت آشپزی نیست !!! :لبخند گشاده!: 

دیگه ندیده بودیم واسه پیتزا درست کردن هم نرم افزار در بیاد !!! :لبخند گشاده!: 

داداش راهو اشتباه اومدی !!!

----------


## salehbagheri

دوست عزيز! همون طور كه ميدونيد برنامه شما مخاطبان خاص خودش رو داره! (دبيران رياضي، دانشجويان و دانش آموزان رياضي، و ...)

در ضمن اينطور كه من از ظاهر نرم افزار مي بينم، چيزي مفهوم نيست! (البته اينطور كه من فهميدم منظور شما از ABCD همون Ax3 + Bx2 + Cx + D هست)

فقط محاسبه معادلات درجه 3، نمي تونه مشتري جذب كنه! شما بايد به برنامه تون ويژگي هاي رياضي ديگري هم مثل حل معادلات درجه 1و 2، رسم نمودار، حل مشتق هاي آن معادلات، بدست آوردن نقاط بحراني و عطف، مجانب هاي افقي مايل و عمودي، ماكزيمم و مينيمم و ... رو اضافه كنيد و آن موقع بفروشيد!

چون (با اينكه ميدونم زحمت زيادي كشيديد ولي) اين طوري كسي هزار تومان هم حاضر نيست بده!
شما كه تونستيد معادلات درجه 3 رو حل كنيد، پس ميتونيد ويژگي هايي كه گفتم به راحتي اضافه كنيد و نرم افزارتون رو به ثبت برسونيد!

با اينكه نرم افزارهاي رياضي زيادي در اين زمينه هست ولي نا اميد نشيد و به كارتان ادامه بديد!

مطمئنم كه نرم افزار شما لياقت مشهور شدن رو داره!

با تشكر!

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> دوست عزيز! همون طور كه ميدونيد برنامه شما مخاطبان خاص خودش رو داره! (دبيران رياضي، دانشجويان و دانش آموزان رياضي، و ...)
> 
> در ضمن اينطور كه من از ظاهر نرم افزار مي بينم، چيزي مفهوم نيست! (البته اينطور كه من فهميدم منظور شما از ABCD همون Ax3 + Bx2 + Cx + D هست)
> 
> فقط محاسبه معادلات درجه 3، نمي تونه مشتري جذب كنه! شما بايد به برنامه تون ويژگي هاي رياضي ديگري هم مثل حل معادلات درجه 1و 2، رسم نمودار، حل مشتق هاي آن معادلات، بدست آوردن نقاط بحراني و عطف، مجانب هاي افقي مايل و عمودي، ماكزيمم و مينيمم و ... رو اضافه كنيد و آن موقع بفروشيد!
> 
> چون (با اينكه ميدونم زحمت زيادي كشيديد ولي) اين طوري كسي هزار تومان هم حاضر نيست بده!
> شما كه تونستيد معادلات درجه 3 رو حل كنيد، پس ميتونيد ويژگي هايي كه گفتم به راحتي اضافه كنيد و نرم افزارتون رو به ثبت برسونيد!
> 
> ...


=====================================

دوست عزیز ممنون از حسن نیت شما ، من قراره اینو تو سی شارپ طراحی کنم و فقط یه

Demo اونو تو وی بی طراحی کردم !!!

و ویژگی هایی که  شما گفتید در یه نرم افزار دیگه نوشتم که تو این تاپیک است ، و من

میخواستم این برنامه مختص حل معادله درجه 3 باشه !!!

موفق و پیروز  باشید !!!

----------


## Microsoft.net

مجانی بدی شاید ملت حاضر باشن رو سیستشون اجراش کنن ! 
البته همینی که اجازه اجرا رو سیستم دیگران رو پیدا کردی یک قدم مثبته !
این چیزی که من دیدم قیمت ریالی متاسفانه نداره و در حد و اندازه های فروش نیست مگه اینکه یک کار جدیدی ارایه بدی که مشابه نداشته باشه ، نرم افزار مت لب رو ببینی دستت میاد چه خبره

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> مجانی بدی شاید ملت حاضر باشن رو سیستشون اجراش کنن ! 
> البته همینی که اجازه اجرا رو سیستم دیگران رو پیدا کردی یک قدم مثبته !
> این چیزی که من دیدم قیمت ریالی متاسفانه نداره و در حد و اندازه های فروش نیست مگه اینکه یک کار جدیدی ارایه بدی که مشابه نداشته باشه ، نرم افزار مت لب رو ببینی دستت میاد چه خبره


===============================================

اولا منظور من از ایجاد این تاپیک نظر دادن دوستان صاحب نظره و نه هر فرد دیگه ای ، 

ثانیا  مشکل  ما  ایرانیا  اینه  که همه چیزو  مجانی میخوایم  و به همین دلیل  پیشرفت

نمی کنیم ، دوست عزیز شما هم بهتره به جای متلک پرت کردن ، بری دنبال کار خودت ،

مطمئن  باش  بهتر  از  Matlab رو هم دیدم ، mathmatica  و ...  ولی  چیزی که آدم علم 

و توانایی  شو  داشته باشه و برنامه شو  ، خودش بنویسه  کلی  لذت  داره  و قابل  تقدیره !

و گرنه  این هم برنامه نویس تو  این سایت بیکار نیستن که دارن برنامه مینویسن  ، بلکه  

هدفشون  ایجاد برنامه ها و پروژه هایی است  که  هر چند کوچک ولی از طراحی آن لذت 

می برند !!!!

من به جای شما بودم  ، می پرسیدم  روش کار شما برای حل معادله درجه 3 چیه ؟؟ و ..

و نه یه سری حرفهای  نامناسب و ...

***)پس راسته که شاعر میگه : برای کسانی که پرواز رو نمی فهمند ، هر چقدر اوج بگیری

در نظرشان  حقیر خواهی شد !!!

----------


## mohsen_csharp

با اجازه از اساتید بزرگ سایت
ببینید دوست عزیز برنامه ای که شما نوشته اید واقعا ساده است و حدس میزنم که با استفاده از یکی از روش های محاسبات عددی این برنامه را نوشته اید.
بنده هم یک نمونه برنامه ای که نوشته ام به شما نشان می دهم شما خودت روش قیمت بزار

به طور خلاصه کار برنامه من اثبات قضایای هندسه است به طوری که کاربر یک شکل دلخواه در محیط قدرتمند گرافیکی برنامه می کشه که قابلیت اتصال نقاط و خط ها و زاویه ها را دارد.
کاربر با هر شکلی که می کشه ، برنامه به طور اتوماتیک مجموعه تمام  فرض های مسئله را از روی شکل های مربوط استخراج می کنه و در سمت راست لیست می کنه پس از ترسیم شکل ، کاربر می تونه مجموعه فرض های اضافی به برنامه بده و حکمی که می خواد اثبات بشه رو به برنامه می ده.
فرض ها و حکم ها می تونند به صورت عددی یا فرمولی باشند.
برنامه میتونه حکم خواسته شده را به سه روش اول سطح و اول عمق و هیوریستیکی با استفاده از قاعده مارکوف در سیستم های خبره محاسبه کنه البته تمام حالت های ممکن را هم می تونه به دست بیاره. برای دقایقی CPU 100%   می شه و بعد با توجه به پیچیدگی مسئله جواب ها رو میده البته چون با استفاده از نخ پیاده سازی شده در هر لحظه می شه عملیات رو لغو کرد.
همین قدر بگم که تمام قسمت های برنامه را از صفر و با استفاده از کلاس هایی که خودم توشتم پیاده سازی کردم از جمله کلاس های نقطه ، خط ، زاویه ، چند ضلعی ، موتور جستجو ، چند جمله ای ، معادله و ... البته کلاس های خط و زاویه می تونند تو در تو باشند.
از هیچ گونه کلاس و یا کامپوننت خارجی هم استفاده نکردم.
کلاس های این برنامه رو به قدری درتمند نوشته بودم که در چند پروژه دیگه هم به راحتی از این کلاس های استفاده کردم مانند پروژه های پردازش تصویر و الگوریتم های گراف ها و...
نوشتن این برنامه 50 روز به صورت فشرده به طول انجامید البته این برنامه رو دو سال پیش نوشتم!
شما فقط تصور کن که اگه یک خط یک مثلث را قطع کنه اونوقت چند تا پاره خط جدید ، چند تا زاویه جدید و چند تا شکل جدید ایجاد میشه و پردازش شکل برنامه باید به طور اتوماتیک چند تا قانون جدید به فرض های مسئله اضافه کنه؟!!!

البته چون برنامه ای که شما نوشتید از نوع ریاضیات بود من هم نمونه ای از برنامه های پردازشی خودم مثال زدم حالا بماند که من پروژه هایی  در زمینه پردازش تصویر ، کامپایلر ، هوش مصنوعی ، شبیه سازی و ... نوشته ام که هر کدام به نوبه خود یک پروژه سنگین بود که اینجا مجالی برای توضیح نیست.
پس دوست عزیز از گفته های دیگران ناراحت یا عصبانی نشو و هیچ وقت هم ادعایی نداشته باش بلکه فروتن باش و به سوی هدفی که دوست داری شتاب کن.
جسارت من رو ببخشید.
اینم دو نمونه عکس از برنام:

----------


## salehbagheri

@Mohsen_Csharp !
واقعاً برنامه جالبيه! با اينكه چيزي ازش نفهميدم!

در كل ميشه گفت برنامه هاي شما دوستان در گروه برنامه هاي تخصصي (ميشه گفت فوق تخصصي) هست! كه مخاطبانش بسيار بسيار كم هستند!

از اين جور برنامه ها نميشه پولي به جيب زد، فقط ميشه به شركتهاي بزرگتر به مبلغ معيني فروخت (البته تو ايران چنين شركتهاي خريدار كد (فعلاً) موجود نيست)!

فقط در صورتي ميشه از اين برنامه ها كسب درآمد كرد كه اين برنامه ها مسائلي رو حل كنند كه بشر به راحتي قادر به حل آن نيست! يا اينكه اينقدر مخلفات داشته باشند كه بشه به عنوان يه مرجع ازشون ياد كرد!
مثلاً اگر نرم افزار Excel قادر به استفاده از توابع رياضي نبود، آيا كسي حاضر بود از اين نرم افزار استفاده كنه در حالي كه اين نرم افزار زيباترين نمودارها و چارتها رو ميتونه بكشه!

حل معادلات درجه 3 زياد دشوار نيست! در نتيجه افراد ترجيح ميدن بجاي خريدن نرم افزار، بشينن و به مغزشون فشار بيارن!

دوست عزيز Salar_Cpp_Cs همونطور كه قبلاً هم گفته بودم، نرم افزار شما فقط زماني ميتونه قيمت داشته باشه كه ويژگيهاي گفته شده در پست قبليم رو داشته باشه!
در غير اينصورت شما فقط قطعه كدي به كلكسيون كدهاتون اضافه كرديد، همين!

----------


## Microsoft.net

[QOUTE]
ثانیا مشکل ما ایرانیا اینه که همه چیزو مجانی میخوایم و به همین دلیل پیشرفت نمی کنیم 
[/QUOTE]
عجب ! پس اگه من واسه نرم افزار شما که هیچ مشکلی رو حل نمی کنه پول بدم اونوقت پیشرفت میکنم دیگه ؟!




> دوست عزیز شما هم بهتره به جای متلک پرت کردن ، بری دنبال کار خوت


شما برنامتو گذاشتی و خواستی که نظر خواهی کنن منم نظر خودمو دادم ، حقیقت بعضی وقتها خیلی تلخه



> و گرنه این هم برنامه نویس تو این سایت بیکار نیستن که دارن برنامه مینویسن ، بلکه 
> 
> هدفشون ایجاد برنامه ها و پروژه هایی است که هر چند کوچک ولی از طراحی آن لذت 
> 
> می برند !!!!


اون که 100 البته درسته ! شما میتونی واسه دل خودت هر کاری بکنی ولی دلیل نمیشه هر برنامه علی اصغری که نوشتی رو بزاری واسه فروش و هر کی هم ازت انتقاد کرد بد و بیراه بگی




> پس راسته که شاعر میگه : برای کسانی که پرواز رو نمی فهمند ، هر چقدر اوج بگیری
> 
> در نظرشان حقیر خواهی شد !!!


والا من از پرواز سر رشته ندارم ولی توی برنامه ای که شما گذاشتی چیزی ندیدم ! نه نو آوری نه فن آوری نه مشکلی رو حل کردی نه ...
در هرصورت ناراحت نشو از انتقاد اینجا اکثرا حرفه ای به نرم افزار نگاه می کنند و انتقادشودن هم ممکنه اینجوری باشه

----------


## mohsen_csharp

> در كل ميشه گفت برنامه هاي شما دوستان در گروه برنامه هاي تخصصي (ميشه گفت فوق تخصصي) هست! كه مخاطبانش بسيار بسيار كم هستند!
> 
> از اين جور برنامه ها نميشه پولي به جيب زد، فقط ميشه به شركتهاي بزرگتر به مبلغ معيني فروخت (البته تو ايران چنين شركتهاي خريدار كد (فعلاً) موجود نيست)!


با سلام خدمت دوستان و salehbagheri
هدف من از نوشتن این پروژه ، فروش اون نبود بلکه این پایان نامه دانشگاه من بود .
اگه وقتشو داشتم پروژه هایی می نوشتم که کار آن علاوه بر اثبات قضایای هندسی ، اثبات فرمول های ریاضی ، حل معادلات دیفرانسیلی و انتگرال های نامعین و مسائل فیزیک و شیمی به روش تحلیل مسئله و و همراه با ارائه راه حل های مختلف برای این مسائل برای دانش آموزان دبیرستانی باشه که هم استادان و دانش آموزان به صورت کاملا گرافیکی و پویا بتونند مسائل خودشون رو حل کنند و در عمل هم  به صورت اشکال گوناگون ببینند مانند دینامیک ، مکانیک ، آینه و نور و شیمی و انتگرال و ...

----------


## meytim

> سلام ، نرم افزاری که در زیر نوشته ام قادره تمام معادلات درجه 3 رو حل کنه و حتی ریشه
> 
> مختلط آنها را تا 8 - 9 رقم اعشار پیدا کنه (بصورت خیلی دقیق) ، معادلات درجه 3 نقش
> 
> بسزایی رو در ریاضی و علوم پایه دیگر دارا هستند !!!
> 
> *) به نظرتان قیمت این نرم افزار چقدر میتونه باشه ؟؟؟
> 
> توضیح اینکه نرم افزار زیر رو در وی بی 6 نوشته ام ، ولی میتونم به زبان سی پلاس پلاس 
> ...



حل معادله‏هاي درجه 3 خيلي راحته؛ يكي از راهها اينه كه با يك انتقال ضريب توان دو رو حذف كنيد، و از دستور كاردان يا روش مثلثاتي معادله رو حل كنيد. روش ديگه استفاده از فرمولهاي كتاب اشپيگله. از روشهاي عددي هم مي‏شه استفاده كرد. در كل حلش خيلي ساده هستش. توي صنعت هم به ندرت پيش مياد كه بخواي يه معادله درجه 3 حل كني (البته مي‏دونم كه تنشهاي اصلي نشسته بر يك پارَك از يك جسم تحت بارگذاري، لختيهاي دوراني اصلي يك جسم صلب، فركانسهاي طبيعي يك سيستم سه شمار آزادي، و چند تا چيز ديگر، ريشه‏هاي يك معادله درجه سه هستند، اما معمولاً يا معادله‏هاشون حالتهاي خاصي هستند كه خيلي ساده‏تر حل مي‏شن، يا با استفاده از روشهاي عددي يافتن مقادير ويژه حساب مي‏شن كه ديگه احتياج به حل معادله‏هاي درجه 3 نمي‏شه، يا از ديدگاههاي ديگه‏اي بررسي مي‏شن كه باز هم احتياج به حل معادله‏هاي درجه 3 نمي‏شه يا خود نرم‏افزاري كه براي تحليل استفاده مي‏شه در دل خودش اين كار رو انجام مي‏ده.)  با توجه به اين توضيحات اين نرم‏افزار رو بايد رايگان در اختيار ديگران قرار بديد. ناراحت نشيد. خيلي از خارجيها اين كار رو انجام مي‏دن. ايرانيها هم اين اواخر چنين كاري رو شروع كردن. من خودم جزو يكي از اولين كساني هستم كه توي ايران اين كار رو شروع كردم؛ حدود 7 سال پيش. اين سايت رو ببينيد (البته با VB نيست.).

----------


## Salar Ashgi

سلام ، جوابهای من به استدلال های انجام شده :

1)کدوم روش محاسبات عددی میتونه ، تا 10 - 11 رقم اعشار ، ریشه های این معادله رو

(حتی مختلط ها رو) و بصورت دقیق پیدا کنه (نیوتن رافسون ؟ نصف کردن ؟ قطع دادن ؟ مقدار 

میانی ؟ مقدار میانگین ؟ و ...) ، پس کمی انصاف داشته باشید !!!

2) همه چیز تو حرف راحته ولی وقتی به عمل میرسه ، قضیه فرق میکنه !! منم با روش

کاردانو برای حل معادله درجه 3 آشنا هستم ، ولی نمیتونه به این دقت ریشه ها رو پیدا کنه !

3) چه کسی گفته که معادله درجه 3 کاربردی نداره ، در رشته مهندسی پتروشیمی ،

بسیاری معادلات حجم ، فشار و دما و چگالی گازها یه معادله درجه 3 با ضرایب اعشاری

چند رقمی میشه ، که طبیعتا حلش به این سادگیا نیست !!

4) اگه همه ریاضیدانها به این فکر میکردند که فرمول ، مساله شان در آینده چه کاربردی دارد 

و اگر این سوال بی جواب می ماند ، طبیعتا نمی توانستند موفق شوند ، فوریه بدون توجه

به کاربرد سری فوریه و انتگرال فوریه ، سری فوریه را بوجود آورد ، و نمی دانست که در آینده

توسط این سری معادلات جوش و شکافت هسته ای حل خواهد شد !!!

5) نوشتن برنامه ای که بتونه هر انتگرال نامعینی رو حل کنه ، نمودار اونو و مشتق شو رسم

کنه ، نقاط اکسترمم شو پیدا کنه و ... کار آسانی نیست !!!

6) اگه حل معادله درجه 3 راحته ، پس چرا بسیاری از دبیران در مدارس و حتی استاد ها در

دانشگاه ها همون که به یک معادله درجه 3 میرسند ، میگن این معادله حلش از حوصله 

کلاس خارجه و حلش نمی کنند !!!

7) من نرم افزار زیادی رو در زمینه ریاضیات دیدم : Matlab ، Mathmatica و ... ! ولی به عقیده

من همون که آدم خودش با علم و دانش خودش بتونه برنامه این معادله رو بنویسه ، 

ارزشمنده و قابل تقدیر !

8)طبیعتا ارزش این برنامه رو یه صاحب نظره ریاضی خیلی بهتر میتونه درک کنه تا یه برنامه

نویسی که رابطه خوبی با ریاضی نداره ! هر چند به نظر خودم برنامه نویسی یه رابطه کاملا

مستقیم با ریاضی داره !!!

***) باشد که دوستان قبول کنند !!!

----------


## mohsen_csharp

دوست عزیز دو حالت زیر را در نظر بگیرید.
الف) شما از یک روش اثبات شده ریاضی ، برای نوشتن این برنامه استفاده کردید.
ب) شما خودتان یک روش برای حل معادلات درجه سه  ابداع ، و از این روش در نوشتن برنامه استفاده کردید.

در حالت الف برنامه شما ارزش خاصی نداره چون اگه این روش رو به هر کی که اینجا پست داده ، بدی به راحتی می تونه اونو پیاده سازی کنه.
در حالت ب روشی که ابداع کرده اید بسیار با ارزش خواهد بود ولی باز هم برنامه شما ارزش چندانی نداره ، به دلیل حالت الف.
اگه غیر از این هست دلیل خود را بگویید.

----------


## Microsoft.net

عزیز جان بیخیال این تاپیک شو دیگه ! می خواستی قیمت نرم افزارتو بفهمی که فی دستت اومد ! اینجا همه این کاره اند نگاه به یک نرم افزار کنن می فهمند چه خبره . همچین میگی معادله درجه 3 رو نمی فهمی که انگار قضیه نسبیت انیشتین رو حل کردی .
از نظر من (بقیه هم از نوع نوشته هاشون فکر می کنم همین نظر رو دارند) این چیزی که نوشتی واسه اینکه کارتو راه بندازه خوبه ولی بدرد فروش نمی خوره و کسی حاظر نیست واسش پول بده ، مگه اینکه روش کار کنی یه چیزه جدید ارایه بدی که یک مشکل اساسی رو حل کنه اونم با یه UI خوب و قابل فهم برای end user

----------


## mohsen_csharp

وقتی میگم به خاطر حالت الف یعنی اینکه اگه این روشی که خودت برای حل معادله درجه سه اختراع کردی رو هر کی داشته باشه میتونه به راحتی این برنامه رو بنویسه پس در حالت دوم همه برنامت بی ارزشه.

وقتی من دیدم همه دارن میگن برنامت مفت نمی ارزه ولی تو هی داری حرف از پرواز می زنی تو یکی از پست های قبلی برات یه نمونه عکس برنامه با توضیاحات گذاشتم تا یکم برنامه نویسی ریاضات پیشرفته دستت بیاد و هی نگی من تو اوج آسمون پرواز میکنم و...

----------


## golbafan

سلام دوست عزیز از اینکه علاقه و پشتکار شمارو برای این نوع برنامه نویسی میبینم خیلی خوشحال میشم من هم از همین برناتمه ها شروع کردم و الان بعد از سالها بیدارخوابی و تلاش تونستم نرم افزاری با قدرت بالا برای ریاضیات بنویسم که نامش هم نمودار است ولی خوب متاسفانه ما در ایران هیچ وقت نمیتونیم این جور نرم افزار ها رو بفروشیم چون میشه matlab رو که 3000 دلار قیمت داره با 1000 تومان خریداری کرد
ولی نا امید نباش و تلاش کن و بدون هر کس به تو خندید ضعف خودشو نشون داده
من 3 تا عکس از نگارشهای اول تا سوم نمودار رو برات میفرستم تا دستت بیاد چه حد اقل هایی رو باید بدونی و انجام بدی.
موفق باشی...

----------


## Salar Ashgi

این برنامه رو همانطور که گفته بودم ، تو سی شارپ نوشتم . عکس برنامه :

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

فكر مي كنم برنامه شما فقط براي دانشجوياني كه دنبال انجام پروژه هستن مي تونه فروش داشته باشه اونم با سورس (يعني انجام پروژه دانشجويي)
قيمت هم البته زياد نيست بين 15 تا 30 هزار تومان

----------


## Desaghi

بعد از چهار سال

از روی کنجکاوی میپرسم :

در مورد روشتون توضیح بیشتری میدید.

یا اینکه هنوز در صدد فروش هستید؟

----------

